
Linux Journal Archive: 1994 – 2017 - robteix
http://lj.mybigcommerce.com/linux-journal-archive-1994-2017/
======
shawnee_
They opened up the archives (free) after announcing it would be ceasing
publication: [https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linux-journal-ceases-
pu...](https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linux-journal-ceases-publication)

If you don't care to click on the OP's pay-per-download link:
[https://secure2.linuxjournal.com/pdf/dljdownload.php](https://secure2.linuxjournal.com/pdf/dljdownload.php)

------
brokenmachine
How large is the archive file? I couldn't see that info listed anywhere.

~~~
terrywang
It's downloadable archive (searchable HTML format), file size is 707MB, the
download link will be provided via email, it can be used up to 6 times before
it expires forever ;-)

You can directly save the file to Dropbox.

BTW: Linux Journal is an important part of the Linux story, personally I've
learned a lot from time to time searching or surfing the Internet (since
2001). Haven't really subscribed to the magazine but I would like to show my
respect to LJ by buying the entire digital archive. I really hope some rich
Silicon Valley dude can pick it up and continue the Linux Journal journey.

